# Halloween Hits compilations by Dan Augustine



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Dan Augustine has compiled another solid mix of Halloween songs. (Gotta love those retro album covers too ... I think he likes Hammer Films.) ALL of his mixes (8 in all) are available through 11/1/2011, so get 'em while they're hot hot hot!

And thanks to Dan for another fun mix. 

Halloween Hits by Dan Augustine


----------

